# Eye Envy Experiment



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I know there have been a million posts on tear stains. I have tried all of the home remedies: corn starch, collyrium (sp?) eye drops, hydrogen peroxide bleaching, and just plain washing your pup's face frequently. Still, Zoe's tear stains range from mild to moderate. 
I realize that they aren't too bad, especially compared to some of the tear staining I've seen on other white dogs. Still, it bugs me.
I've read a lot about eye envy but still don't have a clear answer. Some claim that it did absolutely nothing. Others say that it worked like magic. Unable to decide based on reading the reactions of others, I decided that Zoe and I would give it a shot. For those of you who have always wondered (or are just curious) I'll post how well the stuff works over the next week.
I ordered it on Monday and it came today (Wed) so I am impressed with their customer service so far. 
I just applied the solution and powder to her face. I must say, I am not to thrilled with the smell. I don't know if this will sound weird or not, but it makes her face smell like a dog. I'm sure that most of your babies smell like shampoo, or just nothing at all, but I think it takes a lot to make a maltese smell like a dog... However, supposedly you only have to use it for one week straight and then as needed so hopefully this whole doggie smell won't last long.
By the way, I am in no way affiliated with the product and I will definitely tell you if it doesn't work!
Wish us luck,
Brittany and Zoe

ps...I'll try and get some before and after pics up at the end of the week.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am opposed to using an antibiotic long term as a solution to tear staining. I've heard the herbal eye envy does not use an antibiotic. 

I always recommend people see a canine ophthalmologist before pursuing countless cosmetic treatments. If you don't fix the problem, the staining will always continue. Even staining from allergies can be greatly improved with allergy eye drops and oral antihistamines.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

After everything I have read and in speaking with our Vet, sometimes it's just as simple as poor breeding that makes them stain so much. Which, the jury is still out with Sisse as she is still teething. She is thinking that Sis will fall in the catagory of poor breeding, although the father had a beautiful white face, the mother had terrible staining (I had attributed that to just whelping).....so.....sometimes nothing will ever help.....


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

My vet actually recommended trying some of the products out there such as eye envy. When I told him about it he said that it was worth a shot to see if it made any difference. He said that a solution with an antibiotic in it was safe as long as it was not getting into her eyes. Her tearing also does not indicate any health problems. She has had her ducts flushed and her staining is very mild so they have hypothesized that her tearing comes from narrow tear ducts.
I am not one to make rash decisions in order to improve the appearance of my dog...don't you worry JMM.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What your regular vet sees on the eye exam and what an ophtho sees are two totally different things. Tiny distichiasis, subtle entropion, etc. can all be factors. It certainly can be the structure of the face, however, since these problems are genetic in Maltese, it is worth having your dog checked for them. 

A single 7-14 day course of tetracycline in an adult dog may eliminate staining if the primary issue is bacterial (the dog would still drip, but no staining). For allergies, an eye drop and antihistamines can dry things right up. One of my boys has mild inhalent allergies. When the pollen count goes up, he gets his eye drops once a day. He doesn't even have lower tear ducts but his face stays quite clean.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@May 25 2005, 10:04 PM
> *What your regular vet sees on the eye exam and what an ophtho sees are two totally different things.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65302*


[/QUOTE]

how do u find a dog ophtho?? a connection from your vet or do u have to find one that has his own office?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi guys 

I don't mean to jump in on your topic.
I tried something today that was recommended by chelsey’s breeder and it worked wonders.
Her face is so clean. Chelsey has been having really bad tear stains lately that I think could be related to her food. Well I went to shopper’s drug mart and bought ploydent denture cleaner and gave it a try. 

"Use a false-teeth cleaner in 1/4 cup of hot water, and use a cotton ball dampened with this solution and wipe puppy’s tear stains, leaving on."

Chelsey face is Clean, I mean clean.














It removed all the red. I wish I took before and after pictures but I did not have my cell phone with me. I know that it will come back as that is not the under root problem. At least I can clean her face with out working so hard it only took 3-5 min and it was all gone. I used two of the denture tablets as Chelsey face was really red and then I just wiped it on rubbing lightly. Be very carefull not to get in the eyes

It worked!! She looks like the puppies in the always Maltese pictures that lexis’s mom posted. Clean face, White face. No red left over. 

Give it a try it is way cheaper then the other stuff I have spent lots on that don't work or only remove a little at a time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+May 26 2005, 12:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do u find a dog ophtho?? a connection from your vet or do u have to find one that has his own office?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65358
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your vet should be able to refer you to one. Any vet school will have one. Here is a list as well:
http://www.acvo.org/locate.htm


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+May 26 2005, 08:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Your vet should be able to refer you to one. Any vet school will have one. Here is a list as well:
http://www.acvo.org/locate.htm
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65414
[/B][/QUOTE]

oh great!! thank you so much!!!!! ur always so helpful!









i just searched and i have one in my area


----------

